# Ok...just looking at pics all the time...and.....



## jennerrator (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm just curious if it's just mainly about strength to folks...for me I wanted both...looks and strength...it was major important for me to look different ways each cycle..............thing is...I see a lot of folks look the same...so I'm curious..............................


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 6, 2018)

When I first started it was about the look so I thought I wanted to be thin and have a small waistline. Then my wife thought I looked like a crackhead soooo I changed me tune and when I read Wendlers book 5/3/1. I realized that I just wanted to be strong and whatever I looked  like would be far better than being skinny.


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 6, 2018)

Be strong and look half-way decent when naked.


----------



## German89 (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm with brotherj.

I want to be strong but, look good naked as well.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 6, 2018)

lmao...love that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2018)

lol what you mean you looking at pics and see people looking the same? Haha. Of course having both is the ultimate goal. I'm not as strong as some of the bros on here but I was content with what I was able to achieve with  both. Always could have been better, never fully satisfied. Moving forward  my priorities are definitely changing. Being very large will no longer be important.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 7, 2018)

Right now I want to be about 230 with decent abs. Maybe 10-12 percent bodyfat. I think people look worse the less fat they go from there. I dont train for strength anymore just bc I dont want to risk injury


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 7, 2018)

Seeker said:


> lol what you mean you looking at pics and see people looking the same? Haha. Of course having both is the ultimate goal. I'm not as strong as some of the bros on here but I was content with what I was able to achieve with  both. Always could have been better, never fully satisfied. Moving forward  my priorities are definitely changing. Being very large will no longer be important.



lol...it's like all the years I have been going to the same gym and see the same people and they never change...lol...it's very rare to see major changes!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 7, 2018)

Plus I know Gadawg is a freak like me.................................................


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 7, 2018)

You would think complete strength only is the same as I don't give a **** how I look but it's not. It's both to an extent. :32 (19):


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 7, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You would think complete strength only is the same as I don't give a **** how I look but it's not. It's both to an extent. :32 (19):



Yea, I agree...it's just not being extreme picky!!!:32 (12):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2018)

I dont know anyone who doesnt wanna be strong and look good at the same time


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 7, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont know anyone who doesnt wanna be strong and look good at the same time



Eddie Hall.....


----------



## snake (Dec 7, 2018)

This is two parts:

1. Always wanted to look jacked and be strong as hell. Now that I'm longer in the tooth, those big numbers are behind me so looking good is more attainable. 

2. When you're 25 y.o. and someone tell you that you don't look any different then 5 years ago, it's an insult. When you're 50 and some says you don't look any different then 5 years ago, it's a compliment. Most older guys are at the top of their game and the gains are hard to come by unless you want take things to different level with your PED's.

I truly believe looking good can be done at any age but strength is fleeting.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 7, 2018)

I like the idea of being stronger and I will work to make that happen, but it’s more about changing my look for me. 
But I also would like to be as strong as I end up looking too.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 7, 2018)

I made the decision a long time ago to be a body builder and not a weight lifter.  For me it’s about feeling the weight; not moving a sh$t ton of it.  I can get a much better delt work out doing laterals with 15s than 20s and I have better delts than most guys using 30s and above.

Plus, I am a desk worker. I don’t need to be able to bench the world. I just want to look like I can


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 7, 2018)

When I first started getting serious my focus was strength. I'd eat anything and everything if it meant getting stronger.

The shift came when my body started telling me it wasn't cut out for heavy weights. Busted rotator cuff, busted knee, arthritic hips, blah blah blah. Now I primarily go for a look otherwise I won't stay healthy long enough to get anything out of this.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 7, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Eddie Hall.....


Not true anymore....


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 7, 2018)

I think part of the reason why you don't see major changes in people often is because it all takes time. As I'm trying to learn, slow and steady wins the race (I'm a drag racer, this is stupid thinking to me). At a weight loss of one or two pounds a week, it'll take time to see progress. Or muscle gain. Doesn't mean they aren't progressing towards whatever their goal may be, if they even have one.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 7, 2018)

Wow, is that for real?  He looks great!  With as much muscle as he has, I bet he can tear some fat off overnight


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 7, 2018)

unless if you compete in the Olympics or somehow making money from lifting heavy weights, i don't see the point of it. What is squating 800 pounds going to do for you in life? I'd rather be ripped as **** while getting out lifted by a bunch of high school kids, than look like the Pillsbury dough boy that can lift a mack truck.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 7, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> unless if you compete in the Olympics or somehow making money from lifting heavy weights, i don't see the point of it. What is squating 800 pounds going to do for you in life? I'd rather be ripped as **** while getting out lifted by a bunch of high school kids, than look like the Pillsbury dough boy that can lift a mack truck.


Different strokes....


----------



## IHI (Dec 8, 2018)

I have a small penis, need to look compensated:32 (2):


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 8, 2018)

Aren't "strength only" and "don't give a fuuk" the same thing?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 8, 2018)

Cecelia said:


> Aren't "strength only" and "don't give a fuuk" the same thing?




It can be...we have all seen that to an extent!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 8, 2018)

It has to do with so many things as we all know but it honestly doesn't take gear to make us strong or look like we train...lol That's my biggest deal about this lifestyle!:32 (20):


----------



## IHI (Dec 8, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> It has to do with so many things as we all know but it honestly doesn't take gear to make us strong or look like we train...lol That's my biggest deal about this lifestyle!:32 (20):



It does when your old as dirt and biologically your body begins its own slow down. Train and eat 150% but when you cannot chemically process, its all about 4x’s the work with .75% results. Spent years without ballz working, had T level of 72yr old. Tried different traing methods, nothing worked- stalled out (seeing it now with my natty buddies my age i lift with) once i got settled into trt, thinned up, strength moved FINALLY, and felt great. Now its just maintaining, body too used up to treat it like im 16 again in the gym lol


----------



## Beezy (Dec 9, 2018)

The look would probably be more important if I was hooked up to a polygraph, but hitting a new max is so much more fun than seeing a new cut to me.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 9, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> Be strong and look half-way decent when naked.



Amen- it's all we can hope for


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 9, 2018)

IHI said:


> It does when your old as dirt and biologically your body begins its own slow down. Train and eat 150% but when you cannot chemically process, its all about 4x’s the work with .75% results. Spent years without ballz working, had T level of 72yr old. Tried different traing methods, nothing worked- stalled out (seeing it now with my natty buddies my age i lift with) once i got settled into trt, thinned up, strength moved FINALLY, and felt great. Now its just maintaining, body too used up to treat it like im 16 again in the gym lol



Exactly about TRT...I’m a full believer and have used it also..I just don’t rely on it..keep it in my brain that I have to work for what I want...life is fuuucking good when we get where we want to be:32 (20):


----------



## IHI (Dec 10, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Exactly about TRT...I’m a full believer and have used it also..I just don’t rely on it..keep it in my brain that I have to work for what I want...life is fuuucking good when we get where we want to be:32 (20):



Agreed, ped’s or not, a person has to maintain that savage passion of their own self improvement to make anything happen, regardless of goals. 

Add in a hormone that is severely lacking, it will exorbate the outcome of the savage passion being put forth


----------



## ccpro (Dec 10, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> Be strong and look half-way decent when naked.


I have said exactly this...also just be able to handle yourself in a bind!


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 10, 2018)

Both matter, i want to be big, cut and still put up numbers.  

But doing those 3 with my injuries and issues isn't easy.  I do the best i can for all 3 without killing my self in the gym


----------



## bigdog (Dec 10, 2018)

I started simply to live... now I just want to be a beast like toolsteel, just not as fat and look shredded like snake, just not as old looking......:32 (18):


----------

